

BBC News : Icann increases web domain suffixes - royalghost
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-13835997

======
royalghost
" Internet address names will be able to end with almost any word, and be in
any language. "

This will be interesting to see - hacker.news

Post your most weird URL.

~~~
vineel
There's no generic "News" company. This TLD would be too contested for ICANN
to give it to anyone.

On the other hand, ICANN can make it a TLD in the likes of .com or .net, or
maybe they'll see NewsCorp as a legitimate claim.

